# Falling Out??



## tracied (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi everybody.
i have 2 house bunnies called Millie and Heinz and they have been happily living together for 4 years... However Saturday night they had a fight ( it was awful as they have only ever fought like that when i first bonded them. there was no blood, just lots of fur flying!
Do rabbits have fallings out like this? they are usually so contented with each other and this has got me a little worried.
has anybody else come across this.
thanks
Tracie


----------



## Stufi (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi,

What was the situation they were in when the fight occured?? At the moment a lot of Bunnies (like humans) will be suffering with the heat and fights can kick off. We had a similar situation last week with ours.

Are they ok with each other now??


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Are they male and female or 2 girls?
I havn't heard of falling outs between pairs after so long, sometimes in groups as they change their pecking order. Is there anything that has changed around them? Anything you can think of that would have put them on edge?
M&M used to have the occasional scrap, some fur flying but no injuries and they soon settled again.
Some one else might have so ideas.

*Heidi*


----------



## tracied (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi
Millie is female & Hienz is male.. both have been spayed/neutered.
i was thinking it could of been the weather as it was very hot and humid saturday night. they are fine together now (thank god) 
thanks for your thoughts.
Tracie


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Have you had contact with any other rabbits that they would be able to smell on you?


----------



## tracied (Jun 7, 2010)

Hiya
No i have not been in contact with any other bunnies. 
they had another spat last night as well.. i'm so worried they are going to fall out and not live together anymore 
Anybody have any suggestions please?
thanks
tracie


----------



## Stufi (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear you had other episodes.

Where are they kept?? I ask as I wonder what the temperature is like. If you can I would put a fan blowing air towards the cage/area and ideally place a bowl of ice or something in front so you aren't just blowing warm air at them.

In this changing weather, heat and pressure it can effect all animals and peeps. Would also check that are no females in neighbouring gardens etc just in case they are picking up a scent but this is unlikely


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I would do a bonding session with them just to settle them. I would give them a bath together(or use some animal cleaning wipes) and take them out in a carrier for a car ride, it might just strenthen the bond again 

*Heidi*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Have you seperated them at all for any reason like vets?

I would rebond them, neutralise a small space and introduce them there and keep a close eye on them. If they like banana smudge some on their heads to get them grouping eachother.


----------

